# Thieves at Mosquito !!!!!!!!!!!



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Took my father to fish one last time at Mosquito, keep our pontoon docked at state docks, noticed one snap on cover off ,which I always keep all snaps on, also one of the stands down near front allowing water to stay on cover, took the cover off and all fishing rods and reels gone , tackle boxes and even the dip net. 4 shimano reels and rods, new shimano on ugly stick,plastic wrap still on handle, pleuger rod and reel also ,total 8 outfits. They left the bottle of their drink . Plano tackle box loaded with Rapalas and other lures and worm harnesses. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear this happened to you moozboy. I'm on mosquito weekly but don't launch at the south end. Do they have any cameras ? Sad that people would do this. IMO file a police report and get some basic tackle. Get back to fishing. Don't let these punks keep you and your dad from that enjoyment any more than they have. I upgraded rod/reels this year and have a couple extra. Shimano spinning reels med action rods. Nothing wrong with them and fresh line last spring. Yours free if you want them. PM if your interested. 


Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That horrible. Very a sorry for your loss of items but very sorry for the low life's that go that low. Nothing much worse than a thief in my eyes. I would also file a report with police and the authorities at the park. I'd be willing to throw in a net for you free of charge. I live just north of the lake. Pm me if interested. We could all chip in and get you and dad back up and fishing.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...finger prints on that bottle they were drinking ???

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...finger prints on that bottle they were drinking ???
> 
> Don.


Probably DNA on the bottle too!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Scumbags it will not be long before they put gates up and close it to fishing again! Cops or rangers will not spend the resources on dna if it’s not a murder or rape! It’s rape in my mine so sad!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Moozboy said:


> Took my father to fish one last time at Mosquito, keep our pontoon docked at state docks, noticed one snap on cover off ,which I always keep all snaps on, also one of the stands down near front allowing water to stay on cover, took the cover off and all fishing rods and reels gone , tackle boxes and even the dip net. 4 shimano reels and rods, new shimano on ugly stick,plastic wrap still on handle, pleuger rod and reel also ,total 8 outfits. They left the bottle of their drink . Plano tackle box loaded with Rapalas and other lures and worm harnesses. Any tips would be appreciated.


they hit you pretty hard. and I feel your pain. thieves got me hard about 3 weeks ago when they broke into my pole barn. it came to 2600.00 to replace what I found missing. but after I settled with the insurance co for 1600.00 after my 1000.00 deductible I've found another 1000.00 of stuff missing. 

I hate thieves and its just getting worse. nothing is safe anymore. they tore the metal loose on my sliding door and thats how they got in.
sherman


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My post would get deleted if I said what needs to be done! Thin the herd!


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that MoozBoy, we keep our boat docked at Pymy and for that exact reason i could never bring myself to leave my gear on the boat even though it would be a huge convenience factor which is very sad. Keep an eye on Ytown/Akron Craigslist, call local pawn shops, maybe even Ebay. The last cop I spoke to said 75% of their theft cases are drug related, the thief if bound to slip up and try to unload it quickly so they can turn it into a high. 

Also my boat insurance had optional coverage for possessions. I didn't opt for it but hopefully you did and everything can be replaced.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...finger prints on that bottle they were drinking ???
> 
> Don.





Snakecharmer said:


> Probably DNA on the bottle too!


sorry guys but on simple theft all they do is make you a police report so you can put in a claim with your insurance. they took about 3500.00 out of my pole barn but the officer never even got out of his car. I would just guess fingerprints was all over the metal that they tore loose on my sliding door on the pole barn.

if drugs gets stolen they wont even make a report.
sherman


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

brad crappie said:


> My post would get deleted if I said what needs to be done! Thin the herd!


so do mine !


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Damn, Moozboy, that peeves me off. I'm like Dan though i don't dock my boat. When i get home the first thing i do is unload my boat of rods + reels tackle boxes and depth finders. My place has an old metal barn with no doors on it. If i didn't unload, my stuff would be gone.
Inconvenient but worth 10 minutes that it takes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, mooz! I'm really sorry to hear this! Scumbags are everywhere in Today's World!
That being said, I don't trust anyone in a situation such as this so I keep my things locked up as much as possible(at home). A boat cover of cloth, snaps and/or ropes is just not much protection or much of a deterent! I don't dock my boat but if I did, no trolling motors, fish locators, tackle, nothing easily removable, of real value, would be left on there-perhaps just me I suppose. I am familiar w/ these particular docks as I access the ice off them in the winter. You can park relatively close to them to make hauling stuff in and out doable. Yeah, a pain to shuttle back and forth but a little work is rewarded with peace of mind! Do they allow dock boxes? At least those can be padlocked. Might be a consideration for the future? Hate to be the Devil's Advocate here but this likely could have been avoided. Best of luck moving forward!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Moozboy, hate to hear they got you. The rest of us should take a lesson away here. Make sure you get a good inventory, and pictures of your rods, reals, tackle boxes, lures, line, depth finders, and anything else. I mean right down to the number of Green Flash Reef Runners you have. Then get a Bass Pro shop catalogue and put with your inventory list and keep it in your gun safe at home. It does make for a good winter project. That is the best way to be able to get an insurance claim, if your stuff comes up missing. Try not to leave tackle in your boat whenever possible, I know it is tough to do on a fishing trip where you aren't at home. It sucks that there are people out there that would rather steal than go get a job and earn it.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

First two years we docked it there , took everything out every time then just after talking to others at the dock just got in a habit of leaving , I mean it was under a full tight cover , i had the ODNR come, if you do not know it they have THE most power in the state including seizing property invalved in crimes, plus the they made one huge mistake, WE WILL FIND THEM, and it was not the bottle , it will be in their very best interest to turn the stuff in or HOPE the ODNR gets them,


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the thoughts, my father is 88, and I really bought a pontoon so he could still fish on the lake , it allows him to rest and port apotty, this was one of the few times we had good weather and he felt strong enough to go out for a little bit so it really makes me angrier they robbed him more then me, of the opportunity to fish


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not felony theft over a certain value? All them lures, tackle boxes, rods, all add up. Sickening and sad and that s why they do it, if the police won't waste time.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I had hunting and fishing supplies stolen out of my locked pickup truck in a fenced in yard.Had an idea who did it but could not prove it,my fault for not bringing it in house.Its a shame you cant trust anybody anymore.If it is theft or trespassing use concealed trail cameras.One on boat and one where you can I.D. vehicle.If caught it would be nice to go Charles Bronson on the s.o.b's.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> I had hunting and fishing supplies stolen out of my locked pickup truck in a fenced in yard.Had an idea who did it but could not prove it,my fault for not bringing it in house.Its a shame you cant trust anybody anymore.If it is theft or trespassing use concealed trail cameras.One on boat and one where you can I.D. vehicle.If caught it would be nice to go Charles Bronson


It is a shame people are like this , no doubt stealing for drug money... seen it many times.. sorry to hear this...


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> I had hunting and fishing supplies stolen out of my locked pickup truck in a fenced in yard.Had an idea who did it but could not prove it,my fault for not bringing it in house.Its a shame you cant trust anybody anymore.If it is theft or trespassing use concealed trail cameras.One on boat and one where you can I.D. vehicle.If caught it would be nice to go Charles Bronson on the s.o.b's.


I can hear Jimmy page playing the soundtrack now ..... "death wish 2"


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...finger prints on that bottle they were drinking ???
> 
> Don.


DNA (spit) on that bottle....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

there are no cameras, its petty thief, DNA testing wont happen. I docked my boat (cuddy cabin) at mosquito for several years and always took anything of value with me when I left for the day and always left the door to the cuddy unlocked. I cant remember anyone ever stealing anything. however, at the time I was docked there someone was stealing small HP motors by sneaking in with some sort of canoe or small boat and taking them right off the transom. if you want to keep it, don't leave it, period... it's the world we live in..


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't sell DNA short. Was broken into about 7 years ago. Stole a tv and video game. Blood was found on glass from the patio door they broke. They collected it but admitted it would probably come to nothing. A year and a half later I get a call from the Trumbull Co sheriff. The guy was caught in Pa for burglary and doing time. They matched his DNA and when he got out he was picked up and brought to Ohio as did time here. He was also linked to another robbery from DNA on a cigarette butt. I think the whole DNA thing is not as costly and time consuming as it once was. Hey it can ,t hurt .You may be surprised, I know I was


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

wetlander said:


> Don't sell DNA short. Was broken into about 7 years ago. Stole a tv and video game. Blood was found on glass from the patio door they broke. They collected it but admitted it would probably come to nothing. A year and a half later I get a call from the Trumbull Co sheriff. The guy was caught in Pa for burglary and doing time. They matched his DNA and when he got out he was picked up and brought to Ohio as did time here. He was also linked to another robbery from DNA on a cigarette butt. I think the whole DNA thing is not as costly and time consuming as it once was. Hey it can ,t hurt .You may be surprised, I know I was


It's like $75 at ancestry.com


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear, Moozboy. Lot's of lessons to be learned, for everyone. --Tim


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Damn, Moozboy, that peeves me off. I'm like Dan though i don't dock my boat. When i get home the first thing i do is unload my boat of rods + reels tackle boxes and depth finders. My place has an old metal barn with no doors on it. If i didn't unload, my stuff would be gone.
> Inconvenient but worth 10 minutes that it takes.


i'm not knocking the op for leaving stuff in his boat. he has probably done it for yrs and got away with it. somebody probably knew he did this and moved in and cleaned him out. it had to happen sooner or later. I cant even keep stuff locked up. the first thing we do when we get back from a fishing trip is unload the boat. if I left anything of value in my boat I know it would be gone the next day. I always leave the boat out for a couple of days before I lock it up in my pole barn. I like to clean the boat and make sure if the porta potty is clean before putting the boat away. I've had new weed eaters and fishing rods stolen off my back porch. thieves are everywhere. if anybody leaves stuff out sooner or later they will get you. I keep my depthfinder in the house.

I have had a couple of sets of craftsman tools stolen right out of the trunk of my car. I just got a great buy on a 320 pc set of craftsman tools. they were 359.00 set that they had on sale for 159.00 then they came down to 129.00 because I was a craftsman member. then I had some points built up a little. so with taxes I paid 114.00 for them. I put them in the trunk of my car. but to try and keep them safe I disconnected the trunk release. now the trunk has to be opened with the key.
sherman


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> i'm not knocking the op for leaving stuff in his boat. he has probably done it for yrs and got away with it. somebody probably knew he did this and moved in and cleaned him out. it had to happen sooner or later. I cant even keep stuff locked up. the first thing we do when we get back from a fishing trip is unload the boat. if I left anything of value in my boat I know it would be gone the next day. I always leave the boat out for a couple of days before I lock it up in my pole barn. I like to clean the boat and make sure if the porta potty is clean before putting the boat away. I've had new weed eaters and fishing rods stolen off my back porch. thieves are everywhere. if anybody leaves stuff out sooner or later they will get you. I keep my depthfinder in the house.
> 
> I have had a couple of sets of craftsman tools stolen right out of the trunk of my car. I just got a great buy on a 320 pc set of craftsman tools. they were 359.00 set that they had on sale for 159.00 then they came down to 129.00 because I was a craftsman member. then I had some points built up a little. so with taxes I paid 114.00 for them. I put them in the trunk of my car. but to try and keep them safe I disconnected the trunk release. now the trunk has to be opened with the key.
> sherman


My friend leaves all his stuff on his dock at Erie Andi keep telling him not to do that ...


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Mooz, it's not much, but I would be willing to help you get back on your feet when you are ready. I would be willing to sell you what you are looking for at our cost. Not looking to make anything but would like to help you get back on your feet. If you let me know what you are looking for, I will check closeouts and do my best to find the best value for your dollar with all 6 of our distributors. Please send me a pm as your schedule permits if you are interested. I know its not a ton, but thought it might be able to help you.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys but on simple theft all they do is make you a police report so you can put in a claim with your insurance. they took about 3500.00 out of my pole barn but the officer never even got out of his car. I would just guess fingerprints was all over the metal that they tore loose on my sliding door on the pole barn.
> 
> if drugs gets stolen they wont even make a report.
> sherman


95% of the time it's all about the drugs !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Moozboy said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, my father is 88, and I really bought a pontoon so he could still fish on the lake , it allows him to rest and port apotty, this was one of the few times we had good weather and he felt strong enough to go out for a little bit so it really makes me angrier they robbed him more then me, of the opportunity to fish


any time you can spend with him is just priceless. there is no value that can be put on lost time fishing with your dad at his age. everything else can be replaced but the time you lost can never be replaced.



Tall Tales said:


> Mooz, it's not much, but I would be willing to help you get back on your feet when you are ready. I would be willing to sell you what you are looking for at our cost. Not looking to make anything but would like to help you get back on your feet. If you let me know what you are looking for, I will check closeouts and do my best to find the best value for your dollar with all 6 of our distributors. Please send me a pm as your schedule permits if you are interested. I know its not a ton, but thought it might be able to help you.


kudos to you for making such an offer. I have replaced a lot of the stuff that was stolen out of my pole barn but I only got 1600.00 from the insurance company. but all together they took about 3500.00 from me. but part of what wasnt paid for is my own fault. I should have looked a lot closer for things missing. I had 6 eagle claw featherlight rods with shimano syncopate 2500 reels standing together. well the only took 2 of them so I didnt notice them missing. I had 6 convector 20 reels back in my pole barn. they took 2 on rods and cut the line and took 2 reels off the 11' and 10' noodle rods that I use to troll our local lake. and I had 2 just laying on a stool. and I seen the noodle rods standing in the back so I thought they was alright. so I got in a hurry to turn the missing stuff in to the ins co. my mistake cost me an extra 900.00 if I replace that stuff.

I've already spent the 1600.00 plus a little extra. replacing my 4000 watt champion generator took a big chunk. then I bought a bunch of spoons from galeforcetackle.com and a few favorite colored stinger scorpion spoons. which took another chunk of change. I've rambled on way to long. all I wanted to do was give you the kudo for your great offer to the op.
sherman


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

> 95% of the time it's all about the drugs !


But we have to treat them with compassion... 

...and jail sentences!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

matticito said:


> But we have to treat them with compassion...
> 
> ...and jail sentences!


very long jail sentences. long enough that they think twice before stealing again.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

When i was in argentina a 17 year old boy was hanged for petty theft.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Last year my neighbor's house was hit for the second time. This time a passing school bus caught the vehicle and one perp on camera- no plates. His mother who lives next door saw a couple of the perps, I saw the vehicle pulling away, we got video from another neighbor of the vehicle. -no plates.

The local PD took a report and that was the end of it. They did not bother to ask other neighbors for video, take fingerprints, talk to the person my neighbor suspects in both crimes.... They will write tickets, arrest kids for smoking pot, barely over the ridiculously low limit DUIs,, ... but it seems that chasing burglars is just too much trouble. Is it any wonder that property crimes are rapant? This is what we pay for?

Just this week, a few miles from my home, a fellow who's had been broken into several times (with the same non response from the PD) had an idea who his perp was, set the perp up by telling him that he would not be home then hiding inside. Sure enough the perp kicked his door in and when confronted became violent and near got his hand chopped off with a machete by the homeowner. Either one of them could have been killed essentially because of the inaction of the PD. Oh, and that wounding drew 10 Officers at a dead run. (Homeowner was not charged)

Hey I know that burglaries are difficult to solve (and they are not "sexy" crimes) but they are near impossible to solve if you don't even try. Shoot, farm burglaries out to private investigators if you don't have the manpower or are just too lazy. In the case of my local PD, they can sell the $250K boat they don't use to pay for it. 

Rant over


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Liars and thieves, I have no use for them!!!
Remember this, if they have no problem stealing the truth, they'll have no problem stealing anything else either!!

I was told a couple guys from WV were in the bait shop (Mosquito) buying lures and paying for some minnows. In that 10 minutes, their boat was picked clean of all poles and tackle boxes.

It's just sad!!! They also know the cops ain't gonna do anything...especially with out of staters.

Sorry this happened to you. Catch them in the act, then do something about it...guess whos in trouble?


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe time locked gates on the state docks they charge enough , for us Mosquito is an hour and half drive so using the dock saved us time and money hauling, you guys that live up there are lucky to have so many good lakes to fish and erie too.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TClark said:


> Liars and thieves, I have no use for them!!!
> Remember this, if they have no problem stealing the truth, they'll have no problem stealing anything else either!!
> 
> I was told a couple guys from WV were in the bait shop (Mosquito) buying lures and paying for some minnows. In that 10 minutes, their boat was picked clean of all poles and tackle boxes.
> ...


im with you I hate liars and thieves buy lying thieves are the worst of the lot. I just noticed the thieves that broke into my pole barn got my wire fed welder. it was on a shelf at the back of my pole barn.
sherman


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

I knew a guy that had a farm and kids kept stealing gas out of his tractor. He finally had enough of it and wired it to his electric fence. One night he heard a bunch of noise at the tractor and never lost gas again! lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> I knew a guy that had a farm and kids kept stealing gas out of his tractor. He finally had enough of it and wired it to his electric fence. One night he heard a bunch of noise at the tractor and never lost gas again! lol


do you think I could wire my pole barn, LOL. wouldn't that be a shock when they touched my sliding door.
sherman


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Lest us know if they are caught.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

The majority of stolen items will be sold on apps like Let Go, Offer Up or Craigslist. What I started doing was making my items unique like etch a symbol or series of numbers to make spotting it very easily if gone missing. 

Local law enforcement won't bother with DNA because they don't want to spend the money for a petty misdemeanor.

My parents have a cottage at atwood lake, place was broken into and they took the deadbolt with them. They took it so that they could return. Sheriff said they were looking for prescription drugs and money. Nothing was missing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whaler said:


> Lest us know if they are caught.


isn't any chance that they'll be caught. the officer that came out on my pole barn didnt even get out of his car.
sherman


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> When i was in argentina a 17 year old boy was hanged for petty theft.


That's street justice. They do stuff like that in Peru too. "Chapa tu choro"


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> isn't any chance that they'll be caught. the officer that came out on my pole barn didnt even get out of his car.
> sherman


And there you go, your tax dollars in action. 

I don't want to make this a rant about police but obviously how they/we do things now is not working. We need a new plan. 

I don't have statistics at hand but I would guess that property theft is one of the most frequently committed crimes yet it gets little attention and even less effort.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Pooka said:


> And there you go, your tax dollars in action.
> 
> I don't want to make this a rant about police but obviously how they/we do things now is not working. We need a new plan.
> 
> I don't have statistics at hand but I would guess that property theft is one of the most frequently committed crimes yet it gets little attention and even less effort.


It's quite pathetic though because they'll go out to Walmart or the grocery store and get somebody that stealing a couple small items


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess you have to be a company to get any action from the police. they took about 4000.00 in fishing tackle my generator and a very lightly used wire feed welder out of my pole barn. and they didnt even want to see where they broke in. but I guess they get theft reports on a daily basis. and 99.9% probably never get solved.
sherman


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Trap doors to a dungeon would be quite nice, eh?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I plan on putting my new duel fuel champion generator down in the pole barn. but I have a heavy cable and plan to lock it to my boat trailer. I'm still working on getting cameras put up down there. it wont stop them from breaking in but i'll know who does it.
sherman


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

as a business owner I've been thieved to many time's.
they all want paid but don't want to work,
they want what you got.
why don't they steal my damn shovels and get off
there asses and work.
oh I forgot that would be hard labor.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably DNA on the bottle too!


a house down the road from me got broke into a few years ago, they left a 20 ounce bottle they had a dna test and caught them


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Going back many years when we were at the causeway bait shop the MACH 1 (graph) depth finder was gone out of the boat when we came out from getting bait....Sucks that people gotta take from others and when they get caught....if they do....don't get any kind of major fine


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Shame......absolute shame. Someone mentioned street justice. Great idea!!! When you get your cameras up, Sherm, if you know who it is (or find out who) let me know. I'll drive to WHERE EVER you live and deliver a little "street justice"!!!
I hate theives with a mad passion!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

slipstream said:


> as a business owner I've been thieved to many time's.
> they all want paid but don't want to work,
> they want what you got.
> why don't they steal my damn shovels and get off
> ...


it kinda funny what you said about the shovel. I had a window busted out on my van down in tn while we were 4 wheeling on our atv's a few yrs back. about 15 feet away we found a brand new shovel. we figured they stole the shovel from someone else and used it to break my window. but they had no need for the shovel and left it behind.



$diesel$ said:


> Shame......absolute shame. Someone mentioned street justice. Great idea!!! When you get your cameras up, Sherm, if you know who it is (or find out who) let me know. I'll drive to WHERE EVER you live and deliver a little "street justice"!!!
> I hate theives with a mad passion!!!


im like you I hate them with a passion to. I think I might enjoy watching you give them a little street justice. just short of killing them.
sherman


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

spit some beechnut in that dudes eye.........


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Took the boat out at mosquito last night. Fished til 11:30. When we returned, someone had stolen all of our gas. The tank was empty and we were very lucky to make it to a gas station before running out. Pissed me of but at least they didn’t puncture my gas tank.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

What heck? Mosquito go'n to the dogs?
Where you fellas launching, state ramp south end?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

B Ron 11 said:


> Took the boat out at mosquito last night. Fished til 11:30. When we returned, someone had stolen all of our gas. The tank was empty and we were very lucky to make it to a gas station before running out. Pissed me of but at least they didn’t puncture my gas tank.


real glad to hear you made it to the gas station. nothing stops a thief if he really wants something. my grandsons bike got stolen and it was locked to the hand rail. it was a brand new bike that his dad had just bought him.

at least they wont be pawning it. this is the 1st time in many yrs i've heard of a gas thief. most thieves wont put out the effort to steal gas. they would rather steal other stuff they can sell to buy drugs. lucky you didnt have anything in your truck that they could see that was worth something. at least they stole your gas to use and not for drug money.

there isn't many things I hate worse than a thief. and a lying thief is one of them. of course things like child molesters are at the top of my list.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

good time to put up a sting at mos.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Moozboy said:


> Took my father to fish one last time at Mosquito, keep our pontoon docked at state docks, noticed one snap on cover off ,which I always keep all snaps on, also one of the stands down near front allowing water to stay on cover, took the cover off and all fishing rods and reels gone , tackle boxes and even the dip net. 4 shimano reels and rods, new shimano on ugly stick,plastic wrap still on handle, pleuger rod and reel also ,total 8 outfits. They left the bottle of their drink . Plano tackle box loaded with Rapalas and other lures and worm harnesses. Any tips would be appreciated.


Like so many other fishermen on this site, I am truly sorry to hear this. It may well be someone you know. Were there any other boats burglarized that day or night? Anyway, file a police report, if you haven't already, with the Park Office and Cortland police. They may have already caught the guys and have retrieved your stuff. Its a long shot, but you never know.
I have written about this problem before about *thefts at Mosquito,* and have come to this conclusion, the bad guys think their getting away and become more embolden, but the truth is that I believe that you reap what you sow and vengeance belongs to the Lord and He will repay! I don't have much in the way of exotic equipment, I am primarily a jig fisherman, but you are welcome to whatever I can spare. PM me.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Moozboy said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, my father is 88, and I really bought a pontoon so he could still fish on the lake , it allows him to rest and port apotty, this was one of the few times we had good weather and he felt strong enough to go out for a little bit so it really makes me angrier they robbed him more then me, of the opportunity to fish


Moozboy, one of the many things I enjoy about this site, is that the guys look out for each other> Just look at all the positive replies you have gotten, especially those willing to donate equipment, simply amazing. And as one gentleman suggests, take dad, stock up and go fishing anyway because of and in spite of how these thieves made you feel. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> at least they stole your gas to use and not for drug money.
> sherman


Whether it was for their car, a buddies car, etc. All they likely did was take their "gas money" and bought drugs. Same difference. It was money they didn't have to spend and from 2.49 to 2.99 a gallon.... maybe they saved 30 bucks? It all adds up for them and for those getting this done to them.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Saddly our laws are a joke for the working people, lawyers that grow up to be judges haves laws to protect criminals, and now they call doing drugs a disease to take more tax money to "cure them", I contacted the ODNR a week after the theft to be told they had to first get a warrant to"try"and open the phone, really !!! the freaking guy committed a crime on my property ,left a phone and the law requires them to get a warrant to open the phone?? I asked for the phone back, and I would have to go to court and get a summons to get it MAYBE.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

matticito said:


> Whether it was for their car, a buddies car, etc. All they likely did was take their "gas money" and bought drugs. Same difference. It was money they didn't have to spend and from 2.49 to 2.99 a gallon.... maybe they saved 30 bucks? It all adds up for them and for those getting this done to them.


your absolutely right stealing gas just means they can spend there gas money for drugs or whatever. and it really don't matter what they steal its still taking something that somebody else paid good money for. I hate them with a passion. and I don't like hating anyone. don't get me wrong I hate child molesters, rapists and so on worse but thieves are way up there on my list.

when they broke into my pole barn last month I looked around and found things missing. it came to over 2600.00. I turned that into my insurance company. they deducted my 1000.00 deductible. and I got 1600.00 in my settlement. then I was in the pole barn and noticed they had took 2 of my 6 rods and reels I had standing together. I took a better look and found they had took 2 more rods with convector reels. they had cut the line on 2 other rods and took 2 more convector reels. then I had 2 more laying on a stool that they had taken. there was another rod in the back that had a daiwa sealine sg17lca reel. they had cut the line again and took that reel. then I was down in the pole barn again a few days ago and found my wire feed welder was also missing. so they had taken about 4000.00 total but I had been in to big of a hurry to settle with the insurance co. so im just out 2400.00 that I don't have the money to replace. I did replace the generator and a few other items. I had about 250 stinger and gale force spoons in spoon boxes they took. I replaced the boxes and about 100 of the spoons. and some of the reels they took and 2 of the rods. I don't have a lot of extra money to spend on the rest of the stuff. and will probably never get everything replaced.
sherman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> When i was in argentina a 17 year old boy was hanged for petty theft.


Talk about a "DETERRENT"!(to others!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> your absolutely right stealing gas just means they can spend there gas money for drugs or whatever. and it really don't matter what they steal its still taking something that somebody else paid good money for. I hate them with a passion. and I don't like hating anyone. don't get me wrong I hate child molesters, rapists and so on worse but thieves are way up there on my list.
> 
> when they broke into my pole barn last month I looked around and found things missing. it came to over 2600.00. I turned that into my insurance company. they deducted my 1000.00 deductible. and I got 1600.00 in my settlement. then I was in the pole barn and noticed they had took 2 of my 6 rods and reels I had standing together. I took a better look and found they had took 2 more rods with convector reels. they had cut the line on 2 other rods and took 2 more convector reels. then I had 2 more laying on a stool that they had taken. there was another rod in the back that had a daiwa sealine sg17lca reel. they had cut the line again and took that reel. then I was down in the pole barn again a few days ago and found my wire feed welder was also missing. so they had taken about 4000.00 total but I had been in to big of a hurry to settle with the insurance co. so im just out 2400.00 that I don't have the money to replace. I did replace the generator and a few other items. I had about 250 stinger and gale force spoons in spoon boxes they took. I replaced the boxes and about 100 of the spoons. and some of the reels they took and 2 of the rods. I don't have a lot of extra money to spend on the rest of the stuff. and will probably never get everything replaced.
> sherman





sherman51 said:


> your absolutely right stealing gas just means they can spend there gas money for drugs or whatever. and it really don't matter what they steal its still taking something that somebody else paid good money for. I hate them with a passion. and I don't like hating anyone. don't get me wrong I hate child molesters, rapists and so on worse but thieves are way up there on my list.
> 
> when they broke into my pole barn last month I looked around and found things missing. it came to over 2600.00. I turned that into my insurance company. they deducted my 1000.00 deductible. and I got 1600.00 in my settlement. then I was in the pole barn and noticed they had took 2 of my 6 rods and reels I had standing together. I took a better look and found they had took 2 more rods with convector reels. they had cut the line on 2 other rods and took 2 more convector reels. then I had 2 more laying on a stool that they had taken. there was another rod in the back that had a daiwa sealine sg17lca reel. they had cut the line again and took that reel. then I was down in the pole barn again a few days ago and found my wire feed welder was also missing. so they had taken about 4000.00 total but I had been in to big of a hurry to settle with the insurance co. so im just out 2400.00 that I don't have the money to replace. I did replace the generator and a few other items. I had about 250 stinger and gale force spoons in spoon boxes they took. I replaced the boxes and about 100 of the spoons. and some of the reels they took and 2 of the rods. I don't have a lot of extra money to spend on the rest of the stuff. and will probably never get everything replaced.
> sherman


The way they think, if you replace everything, they "Will Be Back"!! Have you thought about any ways to prevent a Return Trip?(Like a pair of CaneCorsos, Electrofication, Burglar Alarm/Siren, Shotgun booby-trap, etc?)


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you know if you set a trap and they get hurt they can su and if they get good lawyers insurance will probably settle found out hard way I know you guys will find it hard to believe but that’s how it is know thief’s are bad lawyers are worse


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> The way they think, if you replace everything, they "Will Be Back"!! Have you thought about any ways to prevent a Return Trip?(Like a pair of CaneCorsos, Electrofication, Burglar Alarm/Siren, Shotgun booby-trap, etc?)


I really don't know how to stop them from tearing the metal loose and going in. i've thought about getting an electric fence unit and hooking it to my sliding door. thats where they went in. it might not stop them from getting in but at least 1 of them would get the shock of his life.

my brother has 3 cameras set up at his house. I'm waiting on him to get back in touch with the guy. then I plan on setting the cameras up in my pole barn. I know it wont stop them but i'll know whos breaking in. I have most of the stuff I replaced inside the house for now. i'm going to take my new generator out of the dining room and put it in the barn but i'm going to use a big cable and lock it to my boat trailer.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hooking a cow fence shocker would be a easy job. won,t kill,em but they,ll sure jump.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I really don't know how to stop them from tearing the metal loose and going in. i've thought about getting an electric fence unit and hooking it to my sliding door. thats where they went in. it might not stop them from getting in but at least 1 of them would get the shock of his life.
> 
> my brother has 3 cameras set up at his house. I'm waiting on him to get back in touch with the guy. then I plan on setting the cameras up in my pole barn. I know it wont stop them but i'll know whos breaking in. I have most of the stuff I replaced inside the house for now. i'm going to take my new generator out of the dining room and put it in the barn but i'm going to use a big cable and lock it to my boat trailer.
> sherman


Cameras and security are good but likely the best thing to do is be as unpredictable in your daily habits as is possible. 
I also make it a habit not to leave the doors to my outbuildings wide open any more than they have to be. No sense in advertising what you have. 

And for goodness sake don't be posting that you will be away from home on facebook and such. I don't FB much but I caught my mother doing that,, where she was going, pics while she was there, when she would return.. I liked to had a stroke when I saw that.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We had some cars being broken into in our neighborhood last summer. They got into my truck and stole 2 Bic lighters, a partial pack of cigs, and a piece of junk pocket knife. My truck was unlocked and there wasn't any damage to my truck, so I didn't really care to report it. I told my wife i just figured it was some kids based on what was stolen.

A couple days later, a guy who lives up the hill was arrest for theft and possession of meth. He was breaking into the cars in the neighborhood. Fast forward a few weeks and cars start getting broken into again. Our cars didn't get hit but our neighbor had her wallet taken out of her purse when she ran into her house real fast and left the car running. She had security cameras and it caught the person stealing it.

A couple days later a girl up the hill was arrested for theft and possession of meth. She was the girlfriend of the guy who had been arrested a few weeks prior for breaking into cars. **** bums are everywhere and they want to take hard working folks property because they are worthless addicts. Should drop all these thieving addicts on an island somewhere together, have a real life Hunger Games


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

1


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Camera's and motion detection lights!!
Hook up 220, they'll never bother you again!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

TClark said:


> Camera's and motion detection lights!!
> Hook up 220, they'll never bother you again!


Hmmm Best to pass on the 220 but I have used motion lights hooked to a radio (all night talk) for scaring deer out of the garden. If you placed the light outside and the radio inside....

Or better yet, a halloween recording of people being murdered or ghostly moans. LOL
Some of this maybe,,


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

a


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

well I got picked again since last post.
it doesn't matter if it's $5 or $100 it's still my **** not yours.

I still wake up and allways have fun at work.

I got to admit after all this crap, one of my favorite saying's is.

i'm not a thief-anyways you don't have anything I want-I've already looked.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

russelld said:


> Do you know if you set a trap and they get hurt they can su and if they get good lawyers insurance will probably settle found out hard way I know you guys will find it hard to believe but that’s how it is know thief’s are bad lawyers are worse


Your right Russ. Setting a physical trap where someone gets hurt will get you into big trouble with the law and some slick lawyer will take everything you worked hard for. What if its a bunch of kids out there doing what kids do and one of them gets killed or seriously injured? It may mean jailtime or even prison. The whole idea of setting a trap smacks of vigilantism or some kind getting even, which is never a good idea. Its been suggested before, "if you see something, say something"! The idea seems silly, but it does have some redeeming features. First, you avoid the legal system. And we don't need more police, who are pretty much drained anyway. No, more police is not what we need, what we need are more eyes on target, i.e., telephone calls to park and Cortland police from responsible fishermen who are all over the lake 24/7 could be more effective. Sooner or later, they will tire of all the phone calls and respond appropriately, all without anybody getting sued or going to jail.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

slipstream said:


> well I got picked again since last post.
> it doesn't matter if it's $5 or $100 it's still my **** not yours.
> 
> I still wake up and allways have fun at work.
> ...


Slip your nuts! This the funniest quote ever. Sorry about your stuff man.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Rey if they get hurt before they steal that’s big trouble that the same as someone just walking on your land yes they deserve it but when do people get what they deserve my dad had kids stealing fr


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Then we have to post signs...*No Trespassing*, *beware* of dogs or cameras. Some say forget the dogs, beware of the owner! LOL! Of course, I make light of the situation. We have to remain alert and try, as we can, to protect ourselves from thieves and other miscreants by doing all we can to secure our stuff. Theft is a serious problem these days so I am going to do a bit of research on the subject and report back to this site. Maybe I can find something that can help us all. Be watching this site.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

JMO, but if my property is properly posted No Trespassing BREAK THE LAW AT YOUR OWN RISK!
tHAT'S WARNING ENOUGH. SOMETIMES ENOUGH IS ENOUGH...PERIOD!


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a friend stick up a beware of owner trespassers will be shot sign. This was done for no other reason to be funny I guess, no previous history of theft at his house. 4 months later had a firearm stolen and a few other things. Coincidence, maybe? But I swear anymore those signs basically say "Hey I have firearms / nice things in my house".


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This whole theft thing just drives me nuts! Especially the insurance part, like everyone has 1k in spare change just laying around! Back in 86 my neighbor said that there were two kids in her garage when she came home, she lived two houses up from me. I went back to the house through the back yard, I was working in my garden, I heard the old single garage door open, I walked in on two guys busy loading their van with my tools. This garage door weighs a ton , I had the broken cable stapled to keep it from being opened, well it came down a whole lot faster than when the cable first snapped. One of them was just having a bad day. He was still pinned down when the cops showed up. They wouldn't help him until he gave up his buddy! The neighbor lady was scared out of her witts to find out they weren't kids.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

There is no question TC, ENOUGH, IS ENOUGH! Unfortunately, enough is never enough for someone addicted to drugs. In fact, their drug use continues until their lives spirals out of control, ending in death or incarceration or worse. Worse you say. What could be worse than death or prison? How about getting in an automobile accident that ends up wiping out a whole family or hitting some innocent child in a school zone? Nothing in my entire fishing arsenal, including my boat, is worth the life of a single child! So, what can we do to protect ourselves from theft? HOW CAN WE BE SAFE? First of all, we have to admit to ourselves that all thefts are not committed by druggies, who, most of the time, are looking for a quick easy hit and that no matter how hard we try, if anybody really wants our stuff, there's little we can do stop them! But there is still hope. Many of our losses are caused by our own *carelessness*. WE get so excited when we're out there on the lake that we forget about securing our vehicles, tackle boxes, when shore fishing and our boats when docked at the lake or at home. We need to slow down...take our time, the fish aren't going any where.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

REY298 said:


> There is no question TC, ENOUGH, IS ENOUGH! Unfortunately, enough is never enough for someone addicted to drugs. In fact, their drug use continues until their lives spirals out of control, ending in death or incarceration or worse. Worse you say. What could be worse than death or prison? How about getting in an automobile accident that ends up wiping out a whole family or hitting some innocent child in a school zone? Nothing in my entire fishing arsenal, including my boat, is worth the life of a single child! So, what can we do to protect ourselves from theft? HOW CAN WE BE SAFE? First of all, we have to admit to ourselves that all thefts are not committed by druggies, who, most of the time, are looking for a quick easy hit and that no matter how hard we try, if anybody really wants our stuff, there's little we can do stop them! But there is still hope. Many of our losses are caused by our own *carelessness*. WE get so excited when we're out there on the lake that we forget about securing our vehicles, tackle boxes, when shore fishing and our boats when docked at the lake or at home. We need to slow down...take our time, the fish aren't going any where.


If you think locking your car, boat or equipment up to deter a druggie thief or any thief will work you’re living in a fantasy world. I’m not trying to be disrespectful I’m just telling you how it is. Is it common sense to lock it? Sure. But what if someone did take all the precautions and so on and still gets robbed? It happens all the time. With your train of thought what happens next? We quit doing what we enjoy? If they want it bad enough they will take it or at least try to. Again, I’m just trying to understand here. It’s not about getting to the fish, it’s about someone taking something or damaging something of yours. I don’t understand your correlation to getting in a automobile accident or to the life of a single child?? I know how I can be as safe as possible in today’s world . I remember a man in Lucas Ohio back in the 70’s who got broke into like 3 times. He waited the fourth time with a rifle and shot and killed 2 I think and put the 3rd in a wheelchair for life. I think he died in prison. So no, setting traps and the sort isn’t the answer. They say that 90+ % of all thefts, break-ins and robberies the perpetrators are armed. And I will be too. I would never want to kill someone over a tackle box but if they are armed that’s a different story, we aren’t talking about a tackle box anymore. And this is of course is if you happen to walk up on it, you’re in your house, vehicle, whatever the case may be. But if not you need to call law enforcement and take the loss because you’re not getting it back. But I’m not going to stop fishing, hunting or owning a boat because of thefts or I forgot to put a tackle box away or lock a door. Enough is enough and we need to stop making excuses for these crimes. If I catch Johnny the town meth head stealing from me or my family, one way or the other Johnny is going to get his ass kicked or worse. Not a ride to the neighborhood rehab center.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"If I catch Johnny the town meth head stealing from me or my family, one way or the other Johnny is going to get his ass kicked or worse. Not a ride to the neighborhood rehab center."

Well said!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about this. Being a victim myself, leave's an anger and an insecure feeling you never forget. I know one crook that stole from me. He was stealing gas from my car. He heard the click of the firing pin on my 12ga. seems the wife unloaded it when her niece was visiting. The deputy told me i couldn't shoot him. I told him i was shooting at can.. It was my gas i was shooting at. The man got the message and the fear of God...all at the same time, and started doing his shopping on another street.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

On a side note, I very close to being sued, by the guy the garage door fell on. My lawyer petitioned the court to withdraw the suit, stating that being injured during the act of committing a felony crime was just poor judgment on both parties involved ,and therefore I the victim, played no part in the events that transpired. The other guy came out and admitted to planning of at least 5 homes. I brought this up with my current lawyers, and was told I stand a very good chance of being sued these days and there are ways to prevent it. I'm waiting on that information, from insurance, and a few other agencies. The one common aspect, is to post a sign about trespassers, the sign can vary in size, but it must be visible, it was suggested to be about the same size as a Security sign.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> If you think locking your car, boat or equipment up to deter a druggie thief or any thief will work you’re living in a fantasy world. I’m not trying to be disrespectful I’m just telling you how it is. Is it common sense to lock it? Sure. But what if someone did take all the precautions and so on and still gets robbed? It happens all the time. With your train of thought what happens next? We quit doing what we enjoy? If they want it bad enough they will take it or at least try to. Again, I’m just trying to understand here. It’s not about getting to the fish, it’s about someone taking something or damaging something of yours. I don’t understand your correlation to getting in a automobile accident or to the life of a single child?? I know how I can be as safe as possible in today’s world . I remember a man in Lucas Ohio back in the 70’s who got broke into like 3 times. He waited the fourth time with a rifle and shot and killed 2 I think and put the 3rd in a wheelchair for life. I think he died in prison. So no, setting traps and the sort isn’t the answer. They say that 90+ % of all thefts, break-ins and robberies the perpetrators are armed. And I will be too. I would never want to kill someone over a tackle box but if they are armed that’s a different story, we aren’t talking about a tackle box anymore. And this is of course is if you happen to walk up on it, you’re in your house, vehicle, whatever the case may be. But if not you need to call law enforcement and take the loss because you’re not getting it back. But I’m not going to stop fishing, hunting or owning a boat because of thefts or I forgot to put a tackle box away or lock a door. Enough is enough and we need to stop making excuses for these crimes. If I catch Johnny the town meth head stealing from me or my family, one way or the other Johnny is going to get his ass kicked or worse. Not a ride to the neighborhood rehab center.


if justice protect the criminals than they are responsible for the demige and they should pay for that.
if they pay for demige i do not care how they deall with criminals.

they take our tax money,they pay themself biger and biger salary and they do noting for anest people only rip them off.
the city is runing busines to make money for them self,not a justice.

everything is preventable very easy.
when you steall they shoud take your drivers license for 10 years.

how the criminal go around,hi drive.who let him drive our crooked justice.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

What in the world , can us, honest Americans , do to change the corruption in our court systems?
We deserve to have the right that is written in the US constitution and declaration of Independence to defend our selves and property at any cost!
I was in a small claims court here, only looking for lost wages due to me having to leave work , because a "home health care" agency would not come and help my late wife, in the court , on the stand , not one , not two, but all three admitted not knowing what issue was my wife had an ileostomy , treated as a colostomy , which is very difficult to deal with on top of two wound vac pumps, the third nurse admitted not coming when called because of traffic on road from where she lived, AND THE JUDGE RULED AGAINST ME , EVEN THOUGH HE ADMITTED HE KNEW THE TRAFFIC ON ROAD COULD BE BAD , big deal their company signed the contract and an in home interview assured us they could handle the procedure , which they admitted in court they failed


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Be careful of the signs you post. In some states, that sign can prevent even the landowner their rights hunt,fish and just about any outdoor activities . We hunted W.V. years ago,and due to unwarranted activities, WestVaco ,a lumber company. Posted no trespassing sign, stating prosecution of any and all trespassers . Lost an excellent hunting place,because people are idiot's.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Last week, a friend asked me what I thought about Pot stores opening around the state. He was saying how bad drug use is and how much worse it will be. I calmed him down and reminded him of a few statistics. I've never heard of a marijuana overdose, but it does kill, usually traffic accident. How many people have been robbed for a joint? fact is, legalizing it will probably drop the price, and since it's not a super addictive like an opioid, maybe crime will also drop. I'm not for or against, but i think it may help lower the crime rate in the long run.. JMO


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> If you think locking your car, boat or equipment up to deter a druggie thief or any thief will work you’re living in a fantasy world. I’m not trying to be disrespectful I’m just telling you how it is. Is it common sense to lock it? Sure. But what if someone did take all the precautions and so on and still gets robbed? It happens all the time. With your train of thought what happens next? We quit doing what we enjoy? If they want it bad enough they will take it or at least try to. Again, I’m just trying to understand here. It’s not about getting to the fish, it’s about someone taking something or damaging something of yours. I don’t understand your correlation to getting in a automobile accident or to the life of a single child?? I know how I can be as safe as possible in today’s world . I remember a man in Lucas Ohio back in the 70’s who got broke into like 3 times. He waited the fourth time with a rifle and shot and killed 2 I think and put the 3rd in a wheelchair for life. I think he died in prison. So no, setting traps and the sort isn’t the answer. They say that 90+ % of all thefts, break-ins and robberies the perpetrators are armed. And I will be too. I would never want to kill someone over a tackle box but if they are armed that’s a different story, we aren’t talking about a tackle box anymore. And this is of course is if you happen to walk up on it, you’re in your house, vehicle, whatever the case may be. But if not you need to call law enforcement and take the loss because you’re not getting it back. But I’m not going to stop fishing, hunting or owning a boat because of thefts or I forgot to put a tackle box away or lock a door. Enough is enough and we need to stop making excuses for these crimes. If I catch Johnny the town meth head stealing from me or my family, one way or the other Johnny is going to get his ass kicked or worse. Not a ride to the neighborhood rehab center.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

only reason pot is legal is the gov was getting no tax money. just like in the old days gov could not control booze ,so they made it legal and taxed it.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cha-Ching$$$$$$$$


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Its not a fantasy to protect your car, house or other belongings. Its simply common sense, especially where insurance and police are concerned and it doesn't belie the fact that ENOUGH is still ENOUGH and most thefts or loses are still due to our own carelessness. Besides, vigilance, and having insurance is still important where it can be afforded. VIGILANCE IS FREE. To be sure, there are no easy answers, but if each one says something about what they see, can definitely help. And your right, if thieves really want your stuff they'll figure out a way to get it. But we have to try. We can't we just sit around and wait to be victims, which, indeed, is not a fantasy.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I wanted so badly to move to the Cortland area to be in close proximity to Mosquito and all the other lakes around that area. Then learning of the huge drug problems in that area AND the large property taxes we decided it's cheaper to make the 2 hour drive.

I wouldn't hesitate one iota pulling the trigger on an intruder..or a thief. I hate liars and thieves!
I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6!


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy (Sep 10, 2013)

That is terrible and highly unnecessary for anyone to do. Perhaps you can create a gofundme page and post the link on the thread..


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TClark said:


> I wanted so badly to move to the Cortland area to be in close proximity to Mosquito and all the other lakes around that area. Then learning of the huge drug problems in that area AND the large property taxes we decided it's cheaper to make the 2 hour drive.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate one iota pulling the trigger on an intruder..or a thief. I hate liars and thieves!
> I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6!


I agree with you TC. I would get no pleasure from ending a person's life. But I'll do whatever is necessary in order to protect my family. I believe it is my solemn duty.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Just wondering if anybody in the last year had any items stolen from their cars , boats , or even the state campground at Mosquito, last year . Thanks


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

My daughter had her car window broken out in the camp ground parking area a few years back. The ranger tried to say it had to be an ex boy friend or some such crap. Didn't buy it. All in all though I have not had any other incidents at Mosquito. Great camp ground!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Had all kinds of stuff stolen in the last 10 years. Won a new Mercury 25 hp motor in a fishing tourney. Had it mounted to my boat. Went into the house to eat lunch and came back and it was gone. This was in the city with houses everywhere. Police were called and essentially they said there was nothing they could do.

A year or two before that I took my tackle and poles and put them in the boat in the drive way and went back in the house to get my thermos. Drove to the lake and went to launch and everything was gone. 10 minutes in the house and they were gone. I didn't stop anywhere on the way to the lake. Probably close to $500 worth of equipment.

Lucky I had good property insurance. The guy from the insurance company said he has doing these kind of claims for 30 years and only one time have they every reclaimed sporting equipment. They caught a couple of guys in Kentucky who stole a 150 hp motor from a boat a couple of blocks away from where I live. They cut the transom at night. The tried to sell it to some boat dealer who just happen to check the serial number and found out it was stolen. The idiots tried to sell the motor with the cut transom still attached.

I now have a spread sheet with everything that I have. I take pictures of everything along with serial numbers if the the item has them. It won't stop anyone from taking stuff but it will at least let me be able to replace some of it.

If nothing else I did stop the person who thought my wife's change stash in the glove compartment was theirs for the taking. I got a bunch of treble hooks and got a sheet of paper and stuck one treble in the paper and had 2 hooks pointing up. Put the sheet in the glove box with the trebles facing so that anyone grabbing anything the trebles would get caught in their hand. Haven't had the glove box broken into in about 5 years.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

never a problem at mos I do wish they,d make some pull threw camp sites. tuff to back a MH and boat into those small sites.


----------

